# Microsoft SeaPort Search Enhancement Broker



## Rob40 (Oct 7, 2009)

I am usign AVG firewall with windows XP and everytime i log on AVG gives me a Microsoft SeaPort Search Enhancement Broker is trying to establish TCP connection with remote IP address. first should i allow this and second what is it.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

> SeaPort.exe is the part of Microsoft's Search Enhancement Pack that enables the detection, download, and installation of up-to-date configuration files for Microsoft Search Enhancement applications. If this service is disabled, search enhancement features such as search history may not work correctly.


Some interesting reading available here:

http://www.pcpitstop.com/libraries/process/i/SeaPort.exe.html

http://www.brighthub.com/computing/windows-platform/articles/25607.aspx

http://www.consumingexperience.com/2008/12/microsoft-seaport-search-enhancement.html


Seems it's part of Windows Live or Windows Live Office. Whether you allow it would seem to be user choice.


----------

